# Any Camp Chef enthusiasts?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Everything looks delicious. :thumbsup:

What did you stuff three jalapeños with?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I softened some cream cheese in the microwave and mixed shredded sharp cheddar into it. Then I gutted the peppers and used a sandwich bag with the corner cut off to pipe the cheese mixture in.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

roughneck said:


> I softened some cream cheese in the microwave and mixed shredded sharp cheddar into it.
> Then I gutted the peppers and used a sandwich bag with the corner cut off to pipe the cheese mixture in.



Excellent! You’ve inspired me. :smile: Yesterday, I bought poblanos (4) 
I think I’ll get creative with them. :smile:


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I’m going to try a similar recipe this weekend, except using sweet banana peppers that I’ll char and skin before stuffing them. 
Also picked up an 8 lbs pork butt to smoke. And I have a rope of Amish made sweet sausage to throw on too. And perhaps some ribeye hamburgers. Dad requested those.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I don’t have enough cream cheese, so I’m going to stuff
em with breadcrumbs, chopped anchovies, grading cheese,
olive oil and mozzarella cheese. Oh, I almost forgot some
bacon too...:smile:


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

9.3 lbs of pork butt went on at 11:00 PM yesterday at 225*. 
That’s the really nice thing about these grills. It maintained temperature all night on its own. Just had to make sure the hopper had enough pellets when I went to bed.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Perfect bark. Nice and moist inside. And the smoked ribeye burgers were great too.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Not to resurrect an old thread but the smoker cranked out some great food for the holidays. 
Made a London broil with smoked baked potatoes and smoked green bean casserole for Christmas Eve. 
Then smoked a chocolate pecan pie and chocolate cheese cake for Christmas Day.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Did some smoked glazed meatloaf tonight. I’ve made it before and it’s become a family favorite.
Meatloaf had a great smoke ring on it.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

It all looks good but when you said camp chef I immediately thought my iron skillet on a campfire frying bacon and eggs in the morning and trout in the evening....


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

TheEplumber said:


> It all looks good but when you said camp chef I immediately thought my iron skillet on a campfire frying bacon and eggs in the morning and trout in the evening....


I have that skillet. Works great on the sidekick that mounts to the pellet smoker.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I smoked a bunch of cheese for Christmas gifts this year. Added cheese knives to the gifts too. I turned the knife handles out of walnut I had been saving in my scrap lumber pile.

For Christmas day gathering I smoked a boston butt and a sausage n cheese fatty.
Using grills and smokers are a lot of fun!


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Indeed it is. 
Every Christmas I indulge in scrapple. My wife hates it. So I just use the griddle on the sidekick and cook it outside with my eggs. 
I used to only grill during the summer. But now with the Camp Chef I cook out all year round. 
And for some reason we now host all the summer BBQs.......


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

roughneck said:


> Did some smoked glazed meatloaf tonight. I’ve made it before and it’s become a family favorite.
> Meatloaf had a great smoke ring on it.


Have you ever tried putting some hot breakfast sausage mixed with your ground beef when making your meatloaf? It is really good. Wonderful looking food. Judy mixes 1 pound of sausage to two or 2 1/2 pounds ground chuck and other stuff.

When I smoke bacon wrapped peppers, Judy mixes cream cheese with already fried crumbled hot breakfast sausage and fried bacon crumbled. We stuff the peppers with this mix wrap with bacon and smoke, they are always a hit around here.

I smoke my butts a little lower at 200 degrees but nothing wrong with the way you are doing it though, it's all good.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Haven’t tried but I’m up to try anything. 
I think next weekend we are smoking crispy chicken drumsticks with buffalo sauce.
Been craving brisket too, haven’t done one in a while. 
So much to cook, so little time.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

roughneck said:


> Haven’t tried but I’m up to try anything.
> I think next weekend we are smoking crispy chicken drumsticks with buffalo sauce.
> Been craving brisket too, haven’t done one in a while.
> So much to cook, so little time.



Can you explain? Do you make crispy chicken then smoke it?


----------



## Contra (Jan 8, 2018)

Dang I am hungry now...lol


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Can you explain? Do you make crispy chicken then smoke it?


Take the raw chicken drumsticks and shake them in baking powder. I think it’s 5 lbs of drumsticks to 2-1/2 tablespoons of baking powder. Put them both in a plastic bag, seal, then shake till coated. 
Low smoke for half an hour then crank up the smoker to 425 till the chicken is around 175° internal temperature. 
Remove and coat in your preferred sauce. 
The baking powder will crisp the skin nicely without frying or cooking in any other manner.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

roughneck said:


> Take the raw chicken drumsticks and shake them in baking powder. I think it’s 5 lbs of drumsticks to 2-1/2 tablespoons of baking powder. Put them both in a plastic bag, seal, then shake till coated.
> Low smoke for half an hour then crank up the smoker to 425 till the chicken is around 175° internal temperature.
> Remove and coat in your preferred sauce.
> The baking powder will crisp the skin nicely without frying or cooking in any other manner.


That is just too cool, thanks for the heads up, I will give this a try. Thanks.
Does the baking powder make the chicken taste funny?


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Doesn’t add or take away any flavor IMO. 
I usually add about a teaspoon of salt to the baking powder before I throw the chicken in. 
I usually use sweet baby rays buffalo sauce with a little melted butter added in.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Top sirloin steaks just went on. Doing a 2 hour smoke then reverse searing to finish. Maybe top with some garlic butter. 
Photos to come........


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Turned out very tasty. Also fixed some dusted chicken fingers from some scraps we had from trimming yesterday. Cooked them at 350° in the smoker then shook with some bbq and buffalo sauce.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

roughneck said:


> Turned out very tasty. Also fixed some dusted chicken fingers from some scraps we had from trimming yesterday. Cooked them at 350° in the smoker then shook with some bbq and buffalo sauce.


Beautiful.....


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Smoked chickens this Sunday, one with Montreal rub and the other with a sweet cherry rub. Smoked 2 hours at 225° then another hour and a half at 350° on the smoker. Pulled at 180° IT. 
Not pictured was the green bean casserole and baked/sweet potatoes that also cooked on the smoker.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Fast, down and dirty tonight. Got home at 4:15 and had the smoker going 5 minutes later before going in the house. 
Smoked prime rib burgers, reverse seared on the grill box, with hot dogs and sweet italian sausages. 
Burgers were done with salt, pepper, and sweet rub and cooked to about 140° internal temperature.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Hey *@roughneck;* 










:biggrin2:


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Did this one last weekend. It turned out really, really well. My 8 year old daughter went back for 3 helpings. 
Tri tip steak cooked like a brisket. Smoked until 160° internal temperature, then wrapped in peach butcher paper until internal temperature was 200°. Whole process took about 8 hours. It was like warm butter when I cut sliced it. 
Served with green bean casserole and baked potatoes also cooked on the smoker. With some sweet buttered corn.
I stole a box of brownie mix from the wife and cooked it on outside in the pizza oven, then served them warm with chocolate sauce and coffee ice cream.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Its nice to see a kid eating a wholesome meal and not junk food


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

She ate more steak then she did ice cream and brownies.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That DOES look goooood. Nice smoke ring also.


----------

